
Unimolecular Submersible Nanomachines. Synthesis, Actuation, and Monitoring - galaktor
http://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acs.nanolett.5b03764
======
galaktor
I fist came across this on Engadget [1], but preferred to link to the paper.

[1]: [http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/18/scientists-build-atom-
sca...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/11/18/scientists-build-atom-scale-sub-
that-moves-at-breakneck-speeds/)

~~~
brudgers
Other articles:

[http://www.sci-news.com/othersciences/chemistry/light-
driven...](http://www.sci-news.com/othersciences/chemistry/light-driven-
submersible-nanomachines-03442.html)

[http://news.rice.edu/2015/11/16/rice-makes-light-driven-
nano...](http://news.rice.edu/2015/11/16/rice-makes-light-driven-
nanosubmarine/)

